# ORV Safety Class



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

I hope someone here can help.
My 14 yr old son needs to take the state required ORV Safety Class to be able to pull his shanty and equipment out on the lakes.
Problem is no one is offering the class, its not even on the DNR Website. I've called motorcycle dealers, the community college, know one knows who to call.
I take 3 of my 4 kids ice fishing, he's responsible enough to pull his equipment now, while I handle the other 2 kids.
We are in Washtenaw County. If any one can help let me know.

Thanks!
Brett


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--25906--,00.html



ORV Safety Training

While ORV safety training should be considered a 'must ' for all ORV operators, all ORV operators under age 16 are required to have an ORV safety certificate on his or her person, available to present upon demand of a law enforcement officer.

The dynamics of ORV's while in operation can be deceiving, and the sharing of forest roads with natural hazards and other vehicles can present some sudden decisions to the ORV operator.

The ORV safety training program includes hands on instruction in safe and responsible ORV operation, familiarization with regulations, environmental considerations and a written exam. It may also include a driver/operator competency exam.

The Michigan Department of Education (DOE) administers the ORV safety training and certification program. Courses are partially funded through the sale of ORV Stickers. There may be a cost for the class. This cost should not exceed $25.00.

Michigan Department of Education 1-517-373-0763 Class Schedule Contacts.

Information on a specific type of ORV safety course can be obtained by contacting one of the following organizations:

ATV Safety Courses

Michigan ATV Association 1-313-565-3818
http://michiganatv.com/training.htm

Off-Highway Motorcycle (OHM) Safety Courses
Cycle Conservation Club of Michigan 1-517-569-9999


----------

